# Ford Escort RS Mexico (Mk 2)



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I realized I don't actually have a main thread for this car here, although I have posted a picture or two elsewhere I think. Anyway, loads of pictures attached - some after my initial fetish for stickers (it's now running with them all removed, including the sun strip). It's a 1978 Escort RS Mexico.

Anyway, it rocks - not fast (a massive 104 bhp on the rolling road when the carbs were tuned last year) by modern standards by any means, but that's really the point - a car I can really wring everything out of, while keeping the speeds sensible. Plus of course fantastic sideways fun around roundabouts (on a private test track).

I keep the car nice and clean, but far from show standard - it was restored about 20 years ago when I think it was resprayed (although not 100% sure about this). The paint finish isn't brilliant and there are one or two bits of surface rust appearing but overall it's quite solid considering nearly all panels are original. I've machine polished it so the finish is close to as good as it could be without a respray (shown in the last few pics but you can't really see a difference - damn white cars!). It's a lot of fun to wash and polish, partly because it's so small compared to modern cars!

I've owned a few modern "fast" cars and have come to realize that while they're fun in a straight line, to really enjoy them on the road you're constantly doing illegal speeds, and really pushing the safe limits. I absolutely love the fact I can rag the Escort at "safe" speeds!

I plan to keep it basically current/period spec - standard, but with a 2 litre pinto with twin Weber 44s. I've done a bit of visual tinkering, had the suspension geo done and fitted new tyres, which improves things quite a bit. I've recently upgraded the front brakes with a "fast road" kit, which made a huge difference over the standard setup and really means I can drive it harder (= even more fun!).


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

:doublesho I have just **** in my pants , WOW WOW WOW :thumb:


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

beautiful stunning car! me and my dad would love one


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jealous very much in white as well that just car porn for the eye and nice to see someone enjoying it not just garaged


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

That's lovely!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Knocking on a bit now, but still one beautiful motor car, thanks for sharing.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Like !


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a gorgeous little ford thanks for sharing mate


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Lovely car, a few subtle upgrades I see too, 7" RS Alloys, Ford Motorsport 4 Spoke Steering Wheel. I've had a few Mk1 and Mk2 Escorts over the years, Wish I'd kept some of them too!

Not too difficult to squeeze a bit more power from a Pinto, a high lift cam, tubular manifold and carb rejet should release a few more without breaking the bank.

Welcome!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> Not too difficult to squeeze a bit more power from a Pinto, a high lift cam, tubular manifold and carb rejet should release a few more without breaking the bank.


Yeah some head work is on the (long term) list - to be honest, although 104 bhp sounds a bit sad, it doesn't feel that slow. 900kg roughly and the throttle response thanks to the twin carbs is very good, so it feels quick enough (especially when going sideways!). The rolling road may have been reading a bit low anyway - twin 44s on a 2 litre pinto should be 120 bhp quite comfortably. It also makes a cracking intake noise, which always helps the perception of speed


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Lovely motor.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Stunning !!! :argie::argie::argie:

Very jealous indeedy :thumb:

Remember when these were new & in my local Ford showroom ...


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Amazing favourite car ever


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Love it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lot's of lovely cars displayed here on DW and I thought I'd seen the best when, sorry I can't remember the member, posted up pic's of a beautiful Lancia Delta Integrale a few months ago but I must say Andy, you car is truly stunning.

That's the most stunning car I have seen in many a year. 

You lucky lucky man.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

AndyGarton said:


> Yeah some head work is on the (long term) list - to be honest, although 104 bhp sounds a bit sad, it doesn't feel that slow. 900kg roughly and the throttle response thanks to the twin carbs is very good, so it feels quick enough (especially when going sideways!). The rolling road may have been reading a bit low anyway - twin 44s on a 2 litre pinto should be 120 bhp quite comfortably. It also makes a cracking intake noise, which always helps the perception of speed


104bhp does sound a bit low (unless the reading was at the wheels) which equates to approx 120bhp at the flywheel. The standard pinto with one twin choke weber carb produces 100bhp. With the carbs, as long as they are jetted correctly and your ignition and cam timing is bang on you should be seeing 120-130bhp at least. A bit of headwork, high lift cam, adjustable vernier pulley and a tubular manifold you should be good for 150-160bhp. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Missing the 4 huge Cibies on the front 

Stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh I'd just about give anything for that. 

Stunning. Beautiful. Perfect.

Thanks for sharing. 

Cooks


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

oh my goodnesssssssssss - in love


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I just fell in love all over again  

She is beautiful


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice. Always loved these and still do. My first car was a 1.3L mk2 with chrome rostyles, loved it.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

so so so so so nice.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Superb


----------



## DMcC (Jan 22, 2011)

Lovely car, used to be local to me for many years.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Class motor in great shape


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I Reckon a flask of coffee and I could sit and look at your car all day. The pinto in a mk3 Cortina made 98 bhp .With the mods you have it must be more than 104.I think the RR was just a bit more than a bit low .Just thinking ,a rare occurrence these days I know . I was wondering what would happen if you drove your car around super car ally in London .Would we see the older people chasing your car instead of the youngsters chasings Lambos and the like. I've forgotten a lot now but I do remember the guy who ported the head for me had to find me another head because he buggered up matching the flow between the bin lid size valves on the outlet compared to the more normal in let _It could have been the other way around ,as I say it was a long time ago_.I only think he made the error because he'd just taken delivery of a flow bench. I couldn't afford a steel crank so it had to be lighten balanced Omega pistons decent matched con rods, Piper cam vernier pulley. Webber twin 40's For some reason it wouldn't take 48's but still managed to drink more than me and my mates put together .Oh and an uprated fuel pump clutch 200e gearbox etc I do remember working all the hours God sent to pay for it all. I think if I'm being honest while I had the brains to put it all together I didn't have the driving skill to exploit all the power .Away from the lights one night I creamed a police Capri .Only because the Police were too tight to put spec LSD's in the 3ltr s they had .He wheel spun more on purpose I think to see if he could get a chase out of us . What a copper we spent ages talking to him . I Love watching the Irish lads in their MK2s on Motors tv .One in particular a fella by the name of Frank Kelly .That man can throw an Escort around 
Never the less you have a beautiful car that's made it uncomfortable to sit down or walk. Hand on heart I have to confess to being just a tad jealous of your steed 
Take care all the best with her 
Darren


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

Well isnt that a lovely old girl. Nice to see one thats no over-restored and 'plastic' looking.
Use her, love her and enjoy her. 

Tim


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

nice car


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Ive just had a moment.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

You can't beat the old classic fords, beautiful mate


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

that is epic mate


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Absolutely love it, many thanks for posting.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Very nice car. Awesome.

Do you own a Ferrari 458 as well?

Richard


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

quite clean that eh! :lol:


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Love it


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

fethead said:


> Very nice car. Awesome.
> 
> Do you own a Ferrari 458 as well?
> 
> Richard


Yes, did you recognise the drive?!?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

My all-time favourite car the Mk2 Escort, had one when I was a lad, absolutely loved it.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

AndyGarton said:


> Yes, did you recognise the drive?!?


Yep. Is that sad or can I say that I'm observant!

Richard


----------



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

Owned by a guy I've known for many years Eimear surprised he ever sold it -was always a very nice car had a magazine feature a few years ago too.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I just love that  that just brings a huge smile to ones face - eh !
A very rare thing too - I'd say theres probably more RS 2000's than Mexicos around now?
I just love old "fast" Fords - especially Escorts, Mk 1 & 2 Mexico's and RS 2000's are the dawg's he-haws :lol:

Do you drive it much ?


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

chefy said:


> I just love that  that just brings a huge smile to ones face - eh !
> A very rare thing too - I'd say theres probably more RS 2000's than Mexicos around now?
> I just love old "fast" Fords - especially Escorts, Mk 1 & 2 Mexico's and RS 2000's are the dawg's he-haws :lol:
> 
> Do you drive it much ?


It's driven all year round except in winter if the roads are wet and there's salt around. It's very much a fun car so used for the joy of driving rather than as an A to B machine, so only about 3k miles per year on average.

(And yes, they made less Mexicos than RS2000s and not many left now sadly - at the time they were a relative sales failure.)


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I had an RS2000 in the day and did love it, but must admit at the time I did want a Mexico or RS1800 (even then they were like rocking horse poo).. front of the 2000 didn't look right to me.
Saw this the other day on ebay... wow
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Works-Mk1-Mk2-Escort-RS1600-RS1800-2-0L-BDG-Engine-/181499607090?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a42383832


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

A small update on my Escort, together with some more pictures while it's clean (nearly finished my winter clean-and-protect) for those that may not have seen it before.

Not a great deal to report really, it's still awesome! It only gets used on nice days, so I'm only averaging a thousand miles or so a year, which is a bit of a shame I guess, but every drive is an event as a result, boosted by the fact the family love going out in it too. I've been very lucky with reliability so far - precisely zero problems. It's kept in a dehmidifed garage on a battery tender, which probably helps a bit.

It's getting to the time where I need to think about some remedial work on the exterior panels; nothing too bad yet, but there are some bubbles in places (mainly the front wings), and the photos make it look better than it is. I'm reluctant to do anything too drastic as it still has all the original panels, but it's a fine balance between maintaining originality (which I want to do more because it feels right, rather than holding value), and potentially having the rust spread and cause much bigger problems. The car seems in good shape underneath from what I can see (when on a lift), and it was fully restored 15 years or so ago, so hopefully there aren't too many lurking horrors. I'm keeping it as far away from rain (and salt) as I can, to help prevent things getting worse. I've bought good quality pattern wings (originals are basically impossible to find), for when the time comes anyway.

The interior is in decent shape, apart from the original fabric seat coverings, which have inevitably gone thin and baggy, and begun to tear, in places. I've bought a better-than-new set from Aldridge and will fit that when it really begins to fall apart.

(This began to sound like an advert, it isn't! This car is a keeper, hopefully to be passed on to my son all being well.)


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks fantastic and takes me right back to being a teenager again - my first few cars when I passed my test at 17 were Mk2 Escorts. Nothing as nice as this though! It must be a blast to drive


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

gorgeous thing


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! It looks mint. Love the rs 4 spokes. 

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

These Fords are exactly my era and I adore the RS 4 spoke alloys - still my favourite wheel EVER!:argie::argie:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

P.O.R.N. Enough said!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I really love the old escorts. Sounds like a blast to own and drive.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SBM said:


> These Fords are exactly my era and I adore the RS 4 spoke alloys - still my favourite wheel EVER!:argie::argie:


Mine too, Ben!!!



Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## ctr taylor (Jul 23, 2017)

great looking motor i had ven red mexico reg xvl 167s loved it sold it for a mk1 astra gte great car to wish still had them worth a few quid now .


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Wheels are x pack ones unless my eyes are playing tricks, I owned BWL 170R back in the 90s, and LUB33V about 15 years ago but she was and RS2000..... Nice car mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydscupper (Mar 12, 2014)

That looks stunning, and as an old bloke, less stckers are more; and none are perfect :lol:

Again like many others I have had loads of fast fords, starting with two brand new RS2000 Mk 1's (TVX 7N and TWC 7N ......... if anyone has a keen eye at shows maybe?). Followed by Capri 3.0S, Capri 2.8 Injection (5 speed), and a Capri 280.

I also built and ran the third Gartrac to ever hit the road .......... that really was smiles per mile motoring (sold a 'proper' Audi Quattro to fund the build).

Those were the days and you get to enjoy them whenever you want ............... lucky devil!!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice. A real head-turner!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice, this takes me back a few years.


----------



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed. I have a venitian red rs2000 and a sunburst red mk1 xr2 that’s tucked away for winter. I think the only way to preserve these historic fords is to keep them away from winter road salt and damp  that’s what I’m doing anyway  

Flute.


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Sep 10, 2010)

FLUTE said:


> Very nice indeed. I have a venitian red rs2000 and a sunburst red mk1 xr2 that's tucked away for winter. I think the only way to preserve these historic fords is to keep them away from winter road salt and damp  that's what I'm doing anyway
> 
> Flute.


I basically agree, but I do still drive mine on nice dry winter days. I don't think sitting for four or five months not running at all does them a lot of good.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

FLUTE said:


> Very nice indeed. I have a venitian red rs2000 and a sunburst red mk1 xr2 that's tucked away for winter. I think the only way to preserve these historic fords is to keep them away from winter road salt and damp  that's what I'm doing anyway
> 
> Flute.


Do you have any pics or links Flute?


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

I Co drive in a MK2 escort and it's fabulous, although not quite standard as it has around 320bhp. The chap I compete with brings them in from South Africa among other places.

Great cars and yours looks like a good one.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmmm, have to admit looks A1, anyone who isn't envious of your car, isn't really a car fan, lovely jubbly matey.


----------



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

SBM said:


> Do you have any pics or links Flute?


Soz I haven't fixed the phortbucket app yet.

Flute.


----------

